# Kapilarsperre funktioniert nicht.... Help!



## Kerschi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich wende mich mit einer Frage an die Spezialisten hier:

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Mini-Naturteich angelegt.

Das Ufer habe ich wie folgt gestaltet:

Alle 50 cm Pflöcke eingeschlagen, ein Plastikrohr oben drauf  genagelt und die Pflöcke damit verbunden (etwa 1-2 cm *höher* als das umliegende Gelände), Folie in die Grube, Folienrand über das Plastikrohr geschlagen und dahinter *nach unten geführt*. Darüber (als Schutz) eine grüne Kunststoffmatte (Taschenmatte) von Nautra-Gart (der außenliegende Rand ebenfalls *nach unten geführt*). Hinter dem Plastikrohr alles mit Schotter aufgefüllt, wie es sich gehört. Und jetzt kommt`s: Ich verliere pro Tag 0,5 - 1 cm Wasser!  Die letzten Tage hat es bei uns so viel geregnet, dass der Boden ringsum überall nass ist, ich kann also gar nicht feststellen, wo das Wasser rausgesaugt wird.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht??? Liegt es daran, dass sowohl Folie als auch Matte außen tiefer enden?
Wenn der Graben mit Schotter aufgefüllt ist, dürfte das doch nichts ausmachen, oder?

Help!
Vielen Dank.
Joe


----------



## misudapi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Joe,
 wenn ich das mit der Kapilarsperre richtig verstanden habe, muß du hinter dem Rohr *noch einmal* die Teichfolie* nach oben* schlagen. So das die Kunststoffmatte in den Bogen der Folie liegt .Die Folie dicht an die Matte dran und dann erst mit Steinen oder Schotter auffüllen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Joe,

Bilder..., bei mir reicht die Vorstellungskraft nicht, um mir Dein Bauwerk vorstellen zu können.

Geht sicher vielen anderen auch so.

Genau Susanne, die Folie muß nach oben geschalegen werden. Ich habe die Kapilarstperre auch als überlauf benutzt. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Joe,

wenn du die Matte ÜBER das Rohr gelegt hast und sie kontakt mit der umgebenden Erde hat dann zieht sie dir das Wasser aus dem Teich.
Lösung: die Restfolie über die Matte ziehen so das die Matte keinen Kontakt mehr mit der umgebenden Erde hat. Achtung, die Folie muss etwas aus dem Erdreich ragen.


----------



## Kerschi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten.....aber sie helfen mir noch nicht weiter.

Die Folie geht nach dem Rohr nach unten und dann nach oben, bildet also eine Rinne, die Rinne ist mit Schotter gefüllt.
Die Matte hat keinen Kontakt mit der Erde, denn sie endet ja in der mit Schotter gefüllten Rinne.

Bilder: siehe Anhang.

Hat noch wer Ideen, was das falsch sein könnte????

DANKE!!!

LG
Joe


----------



## ronnysc (2. Juni 2014)

Könnte gut sein das die Ufermatte das Wasser verdunstet und sich das Wasser immer wieder durch Kapillarwirkung nachzieht... Fühlt sich die Matte oben feucht an?


----------



## koifischfan (2. Juni 2014)

Du bildest durch die auf die Folie gelegte Ufermatte eine Kapillare. Darin läuft das Wasser zwischen Folie und Matte ins Erdreich.
Nimmst du die Ufermatte runter, wird alles in Ordnung sein.
Schlägst/legst du die Folie anschließend noch einmal hoch, läuft das Wasser nur noch bis dorthin. Aber so hoch legen, daß sie wieder mindestens die Höhe deines Rohres hat. Und das Ganze umlaufend!



> Könnte gut sein das die Ufermatte das Wasser verdunstet und sich das Wasser immer wieder durch Kapillarwirkung nachzieht... Fühlt sich die Matte oben feucht an?


Ja, auch das. Du vergrößerst damit natürlich die Verdunstungsfläche um ein Vielfaches.


----------



## Kerschi (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, das könnte schon sein, die Matte ist schon etwas feucht, aber das würde dann ja jedem passieren, der solche Matten verwendet.
Und wie gesagt, dass Wetter war sehr feucht und kühl in letzter Zeit. Was passiert dann, wenn tage- oder wochenlang die Sonne runter brennt und wir 30°C haben??


----------



## Kerschi (2. Juni 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Du bildest durch die auf die Folie gelegte Ufermatte eine Kapillare. Darin läuft das Wasser zwischen Folie und Matte ins Erdreich.
> Nimmst du die Ufermatte runter, wird alles in Ordnung sein.
> Schlägst/legst du die Folie anschließend noch einmal hoch, läuft das Wasser nur noch bis dorthin. Aber so hoch legen, daß sie wieder mindestens die Höhe deines Rohres hat. Und das Ganze umlaufend!
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis: Dass zwischen Folie und Matte ein Kapillare sein könnte, war mir nicht bewusst. Allerdings ist dahinter kein Erdreich, sondern Schotter!
Meinst du, dass die Kapillare zwischen Folie und Matte ausreicht, das Wasser rauszuziehen, auch wenn danach Schotter ist???

Die Folie danach wieder hochziehen, wäre eine Möglichkeit....dann muss ich allerdings den ganzen Schotter wieder rausräumen und den Graben seichter machen, denn sonst geht es sich mit der Folie nicht aus....

Zum Thema Verdunstung: Wird das weniger, wenn die Matte mal mit Pflanzen überwachsen ist?

DANKE!
Joe


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Joe,

welchen Zweck verfolgst du denn mit dieser Art des Uferbaus?
Ich hätte den komplett anders gebaut. Schau mal in meine Alben. Da ist eines mit Skizzen,wie man den Rand "wasserdicht" und gut kaschiert bauen kann. In den Fachbeiträgen ist ebenfalls ein Beitrag nur zu diesem Thema. Und zu guter Letzt könntest du dir noch unseren Teichbau ( Link in der Signatur)  oder die von anderen Usern ansehen.
Ich bin mir sicher, da findet sich auch eine passende Lösung für dich.
Ich weiß, dass manche Bücher und Prospekte diese Bauart empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber Schrott, so hart das klingt. Da kann man ja nicht mal drauf treten...
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Kerschi (2. Juni 2014)

Da ich Anfänger bin, habe ich mir diese Bauart - wie du schreibst - aus Büchern und Youtube-Videos abgeschaut, z.B. von OASE, die ja keine ganz unbedeutenden Anbieter auf diesem Gebiet sind.

Dein Projekt ist ein "bischen" größer und umfangreicher als meines. Auch die Fläche deines Gartens und wohl auch der finanzielle und arbeitstechnische Aufwand.
Daher sind die beiden nicht zu vergleichen. Wozu man auf den Rand treten können muss, ist mir nicht klar - brauche ich auch nicht.

Dass meines Schrott ist, kann sein. Aber zu meinen Fragen hast du genau nichts gesagt.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2014)

Die Ufermatte ist wie ein Docht. Sie zieht solange Wasser bis un deinem Foliengraben genau so ein Wasserstand ist wie im Teich. Denn dein Maximal möglicher Wasserstand im Foliengraben erreicht ist dann wird sich da Ruhe einstellen wenn dieser Wasserstand hoch genug ist. Wenn es möglich ist dan lasse deinen äußeren Foliengraben voll Wasser laufen. Wenn dann noch Wasser aus dem Teich verschwindet und der Foliengraben seinen Wasserstand hält liegt es nicht an der Matte sondern du hast woanders ein Problem.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kerschi,
Dein Ufergraben ist schon "fast richtig". Die Folie muss allerdings rundum höher stehen als der innere Rand, und nicht nur an einigen Stellen. Die Ufermatte hat einen "Dochteffekt" und es ist egal, ob hinter dem Rand Schotter, Erde oder gar nichts ist . Idealerweise ist der Rand mit Erde gefüllt, und Du hast einen nahtlosen Übergang zum Garten. Wenn Du die Ufermatte wegläßt, dann werden auch Pflanzen mit ihren Wurzeln im Laufe der Jahre über den Rand wachsen, und die Wurzeln sind auch wunderbare Kapillaren. Christine hat Dir schon den richtigen Tipp gegeben .
Ich zitiere mal aus einem meiner letzten Beiträge, vielleicht helfen Dir die Bilder ein wenig.


> Über die Folie kannst Du Ufermatte legen. Der Rand sieht dann etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> . Die Steine kannst Du weglassen.
> ...


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2014)

Ein Vorschlag! Unabhängig davon, ob die Kapillarsperre funktioniert oder nicht, sollte man, falls möglich, das Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich leiten und für den Fall des Überlaufens eine Zone dafür einrichten, in der man eine große Anzahl sogenannter wechselfeuchter Pflanzen oder auch ein Moorbeet einrichten kann. Außer einem +- regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel im Teich bleibt dieser nährstoffarm (falls nicht überbesetzt) und bietet Algen weniger Chancen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kerschi (3. Juni 2014)

Totto, Rolf, Wolfgang: Danke für eure Antworten!  ;-)

Ich werden den Foliengraben fluten und schauen, ob dann das Wasser im Teich hält!

Naja, kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen!

LG
Joe


----------



## Kerschi (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Meine Kapillarsperre funktioniert - trotz mehrmaligem Umbau - nicht. Mein Teich verliert im Uferbereich Wasser.

Daher meine nächste Frage: Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Alu-Uferband von Natura-Gart? Ich überlege, das Teil nachträglich einzubauen.

????

Danke!
Joe


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Joe,
wenn das Wasser nicht "wegläuft", dann kann es auch verdunsten. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie Du das Wasser verloren hast.
Einen Ufergraben muss man nicht "rundum" bauen. Wenn Du die Folie überall "oberhalb Wasserstand" am Teichrand senkrecht herausstehen hast, und keine Erde, Pflanzen, Matten oder was auch immer über diese Kante legst, dann sollte das Wasser im Teich bleiben. Da, wo die Folie zu kurz ist, einfach das Ende nach oben stellen, und an den langen Stellen alles so lassen, wie Du es auf den Bildern vor einer Weile gezeigt hast. Bitte zeig' uns ein paar Bilder von Deinen Problemstellen, damit wir Dir auch das Richtige empfehlen können. Wir wollen ja nicht nerven oder besserwissen, sondern helfen.
Wenn Dein Teich Wasser verliert, dann wird auch irgendwo was feucht. Gerade bei fehlerhafter Kapillarsperre sieht man sehr schnell, wo. Bei Löchern in tieferen Stellen der Folie leider eher weniger ... .


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2014)

Nur mal ganz nebenbei:
Einen Wasserverlust von 0,5-1,0cm pro Tag finde ich nicht besonders besorgniserregend. Zumal es Sommer ist und der Wind und (z.Zt. zumindest manchmal-) auch die Sonne für die ganz natürliche Verdunstung des Wassers sorgen.
petra


----------



## jolantha (21. Juni 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> sollte man, falls möglich, das Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich leiten
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang, ( nicht sauer sein  )
Du bist doch nun lange genug dabei, um zu wissen, daß Dein Vorschlag, so wie Du ihn gemacht hast,
absolute Kacke ist. 
Für alle Neulinge, und die, die es noch nicht wissen : Regenwasser vom Dach spült Euch allen abgelagerten Dreck und Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Nach 14 Tagen Sonnenschein, und dann Regenguß, habt Ihr zwar ein sauberes Dach, aber einen vollgeschmodderten Teich.
Außer natürlich, Ihr wollt Algen züchten , dann rein damit.

Also, Dachwasser nur nutzen, wenn man es vorher gefiltert hat .

Mein Teich verliert bei Sonne oder Wind ohne Weiteres, mindestens 5 cm am Tag !


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juni 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Also, Dachwasser nur nutzen, wenn man es vorher gefiltert hat .


Naja, viele nutzen Ihr Dachwasser. Ist vielleicht in stättischer Gegend nicht gut. Da sich die Luftverschmutzungen auf dem Dach niederschlagen und dann konzentriert in den Teich geleitet wird. In Ländlicher Ecke hatt man die ganzen Blätter aus der Regenrinne dann im Teich. Ich nutze einen Regendieb oder Regensammler mit Sieb....da bleibt der Grobschmodder erst mal draußen. Hier mal ein Bild aus Ebay
http://pictures.wovodo.de/articles/A555/product/T33_Schnitt_Anschluesse_braun.jpg
Dann habe ich ein ca. 1500 Liter Becken und 4 von den eckigen Mörtelwanner vorgeschaltet. Als Bachlauf mit Pflanzen.


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Jolantha

Durch diesen "Dreck", der natürlich überall, nicht nur auf dem Dach, sich absetzt, geht auch der Regen, der einmal zu unserem Trinkwasser wird. Soweit er unlösliche Teile enthält (ca. 80%. z.B. Feinstäube) werden die vom Boden gefiltert, bzw, sie setzen sich in der Regentonne ab. Der Rest sind organische Sachen (Pollen, Blätter. die auch so in den Teich fallen, und in einem funktionierenden Ökosystem sich zersetzen) oder menschengemachte Emissionen von Autos, Fabriken und Heizung. Und da hat sich zumindest bei ersteren beiden durch strenge Umweltauflagen eine Menge getan. Ich habe seit 55 Jahren Teiche und habe nie erlebt, dass von Regenwasser irgendeine nachweisbare Gefahr ausgeht. Nicht einmal zu Zeiten als noch __ Blei im Benzin war, es keine Kats gab, und Fabrikschornsteine munter ungefiltert qualmten. Ich habe beruflich mit Chemie und Biologie zu tun gehabt, und glaube beurteilen zu können, dass durch übertriebene Presseberichte heute ein allgemeines Klima der Angst und Übervorsicht in Bezug auf unsere Umwelt entstanden ist, die heute zumeist besser da steht als noch vor 50 Jahren, wo es sehr gute Gründe gab z.B. im Rhein nicht zu schwimmen. Und in diesem Fluss, in den aus einem Riesen Einzugsgebiet alles eingeschwemmt wird, was Regen aus der Luft herausholt, leben wieder Lachse.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Servus

Das Regen und Staub und andere Verschmutzungen im Teich landen, ist halt so oder ich stell den Teich unter eine Käseglocke.

Aber freiwillig Dachwasser in den Teich einleiten würde ich mich nicht trauen. Obwohl kein Fischbesatz vorhanden.

Wozu sollte ich das tun, um ein paar Euros zu sparen ?

Wie schon oft geschrieben, paar Packerln Zigaretten weniger und es geht auch mit dem Wasser aus der Leitung.

Geiz kann ja so Geil sein ...

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Jolantha
> 
> Durch diesen "Dreck", der natürlich überall, nicht nur auf dem Dach, sich absetzt, geht auch der Regen, ---------- usw.
> 
> ...


Sorry, daß ich Deinen Beitrag eben mal abgekürzt habe, da Dein kompletter Text, nichts mit der Einleitung des Dachwassers zu tun hat. 
Jedem normal denkenden Mensch leuchtet es ein, daß ich angesammelten, konzentrierten Dreck nicht in meinen Teich leite, da dieses zu einer
kompletten Überdüngung führt. 
Wie Helmut schon anmerkte, normaler Staub aus der Luft landet ja schon eh drin. 

@ Kerschi, --- tschulligung, daß wir Deine Thread für unsere Duskussionen benutzen


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2014)

Hi

Natürlich kann das jeder halten, wie er es für richtig hält. Aber ich habe noch nie etwas darüber gelesen, dass Menschen in Trockengebieten, die das Dachregenwasser in Zisternen auffangen und es auch zum Trinken nutzen, dadurch Schaden erlitten hätten. Und das Wort "Dreck" setzt natürlich negative Assoziationen frei. Aber das ist zum größten Teil mineralischer Staub, Abrieb, organische Reste pflanzlicher Natur mit Gerb- und Huminstoffen. und natürlich auch in kleinen Mengen Vogelkot, was als einziges Düngewirkung hätte. Insgesamt ist aber der "Nährwert" so gering, dass man durch permanenten Zulauf von Regenwasser nicht nur die Ausscheidungsprodukte der Teichbewohner ausschwemmt, und somit verdünnt. sondern auch einer Algenplage weniger Chancen gibt. Wenn ich Regenwasser verwende, dann nicht um zu sparen, ich habe auch Grundwasserzugang (zwei Brunnen), sondern weil ich es schlicht und einfach für besser halte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

"Saurer Regen" ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hatte nie irgendwelche Sorgen mit Dachwasser und benutze es auch weiterhin. 
Unterm Strich kommen wir immer wieder zur gleichen Diskussion. 
Ich denke jeder muß das nach seinen örtlichen Gegebenheiten entscheiden. 
Entladen sich Bäume auf dem Dach ist es nicht sooo sinnvoll dies in den Teich zu spülen. Saurer Regen ist meines erachtens nach Geschichte seit den 1980gern.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saurer_Regen
Ich persönlich halte Regenwasser für eine sehr sinnvolle und preiswerte Variante regelmäßig das Teichwasser zu Teilzuwechseln, aber nur, weil es bei mir funktioniert.


----------

